# new TUG classifieds - mine isn't working?



## SouthIndyBob (Jun 7, 2008)

I just tried to post a "for rent" ad, but didn't find anywhere to enter the essential information such as number of bedrooms, weeks, rental price, etc.
I put all that info in my description, but when I looked at "ads you've posted" it said "pending" and all the information boxes were blank. I could see the information by looking at the description, but all the other ads show entries in the information boxes. I'm new here and this is the first time I've tried to post an ad. Can someone advise me on how to proceed?

Bob Leckron
Indianapolis


----------

